# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Kliplok roof

## grantwhit

I'm getting some quotes to have our custom orb roof replaced and one of the guys said it should kliplok due to it being so flat. Just out of curiosity, why is this? I'm assuming something to do with greater capacity due to the runoff time being longer? Is that right and are there any other reasons?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I'm getting some quotes to have our custom orb roof replaced and one of the guys said it should kliplok due to it being so flat. Just out of curiosity, why is this? I'm assuming something to do with greater capacity due to the runoff time being longer? Is that right and are there any other reasons?

  Correct. Custom orb is not designed for roofs less than 5 degrees and I'd be wary of using it even when less than 10 degrees.  The clippie stuff is stronger too.

----------


## cyclic

> I'm getting some quotes to have our custom orb roof replaced and one of the guys said it should kliplok due to it being so flat. Just out of curiosity, why is this? I'm assuming something to do with greater capacity due to the runoff time being longer? Is that right and are there any other reasons?

  If the roof is already custom orb why would you change ? 
How flat is it ? 
Throw up a pic.

----------


## grantwhit

> If the roof is already custom orb why would you change ? 
> How flat is it ? 
> Throw up a pic.

  The original custom orb roof was never removed and more custom orb was laid straight over the top. I think this is the main problem with all the rusty parts and hence water running down my walls! 
Would kliplok be more expensive than custom orb?

----------


## grantwhit

Also do you think it would be possible to install a sky light in such a low pitch roof?

----------


## cyclic

> Also do you think it would be possible to install a sky light in such a low pitch roof?

  I have not priced Kliplock in a long time, but installation does take longer seeing as you have to fit clips instead of just dropping the sheet in place and screwing it down. 
Even for the extra cost go Kliplock or similar on a low pitch and as far as the skylight goes, no problem provided the installer is skilled in that work.

----------


## finger

When we got our roof done they recommended kliplok due to water carrying properties on flat roofs and no penetrations, it was more expensive to install then regular roof sheets, also once it goes on its near impossible to remove it without destroying the clips that hold it down, so if you got some sparky work that needs rewiring in the roof cavity get it down before it goes down. 
In the end we went with trimdeck which can be installed on pitches as low as 2 degrees, our roof is 3-4 degrees.

----------


## Ash-g

Ok, with having one roof laid directly over another is a big no no.
Water will be drawn up from the bottom edges and get sucked up via capillary attraction and as you have found, will cause corrosion.
Cliplock roofing is purely for the aesthetics of no screws, and isn't used as much as trimdeck 
Trimdeck is what you want to use.
If a roof sheet gets damaged it's easy to replace, or if you need to access inside the roof for whatever reason, it's easy to lift a sheet.
If you want to install a penetration such as a skylight, there are a few ways you can flash it but the simplest way to water proof it and prevent water from welling behind it, especially on a flatter style roof is to install a drypan.
A dry pan flashing is basically a flashing that covers the roof sheet the width of the penetration and runs from the back of the penetration all the way up the sheet to the ridge. When rain falls on the drypan it simply runs off into the sheet pan either side of the drypan flashing. 
this is what a drypan looks like.

----------


## grantwhit

Cheers everyone. Trimdeck looks like the goer then. Thanks Ash the dry pan is what I was after. I'll talk to the roofers about it
Thanks again!

----------


## cyclic

> Cheers everyone. Trimdeck looks like the goer then. Thanks Ash the dry pan is what I was after. I'll talk to the roofers about it
> Thanks again!

  Just be aware Trimdeck is good (warranty) for 3 degrees.

----------


## grantwhit

Sorry what do you mean? Warranty is void if less than 3 degrees?
Got one quote back
Remove existing
Replace battens if needed
Supply and fit guttering (about 11m)
Supply and fit builders blanket foil adhered to 55mm fibreglass blanket
Supply and fit full length trimdek sheeting and custom folded barge capping to suit 
...$9750 :Shock: 
or
$10,490 with colourbond materials 
Roof is approx 125m² 
I'll wait and see what the others are

----------


## cyclic

> Sorry what do you mean? Warranty is void if less than 3 degrees?
> Got one quote back
> Remove existing
> Replace battens if needed
> Supply and fit guttering (about 11m)
> Supply and fit builders blanket foil adhered to 55mm fibreglass blanket
> Supply and fit full length trimdek sheeting and custom folded barge capping to suit 
> ...$9750
> or
> ...

  Trimdeck is recommended for no less than a 3 degree roof fall/pitch. 
The installer has to warrant the installation so if he is happy with Trimdeck or the pitch is 3 degrees or above, then no problem.

----------

